
Show HN: Discover New Discourse Communities with Discourse.Directory - felicianotech
https://discourse.directory/
======
PaulHoule
Why do I have to click on a button to see any content?

~~~
felicianotech
I'm not 100% sure how the homepage should be configured yet. Right now, the
only type of content are just Discourse Communities (sites). However, i'm
planning on adding plugins soon. They'll be a different content type with a
different way of displaying, searching, etc.

So I just segmented the communities list off to begin with until I figure out
something better.

Thoughts?

